# Found my Fibromyalgia Booklet - Finally!



## Guest (Mar 10, 1999)

The pamphlet is by Pain & Stress Publication out of Texas. It is "Malic Acid and Magnesion for Fibromyalgia and Chronic Pain Syndrome" by Billie J. Sahley, Ph.D.. They have a web site at www.painstresscenter.com where they sell the books and products for treatment. Legalities out of the way here is some information.Symptoms of Fibromyalgia+ tenderness of at least 11 of 18 specific points+ Stiffness, especially in AM+ Sleep disturbances/insomnia+ Chronic aching+ Pain+ Anxiety+ Chronic Fatigue+ Gastrointestinal disturbances+ Irritable bowel Syndrome+ Subjective soft tissue swelling+ Cardiovascular problems (dizziness, palpitations)+ Muscle spasms and trigger pointsNutritional suppport suggested is1200 to 2400 mg Malic acid300 to 600 mg Magnesium (back off if you get the big D)Also consider B1 (Thiamine),B6, Manganese, chromium, Boswella, DHEA and GABA - no amounts given.It is worth a read and is only around $4.







[This message has been edited by Happy (edited 03-10-99).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 1999)

Hi, Happy - what wonderful information! However, you need to know that there is some dispute these days over whether ibs and cfs are part of the symptomology for fibromyalgia. Now, I'M not arguing with you! I happen to think they ARE part of the same basic illness because I have many of the symptoms of fibromyalgia, but also symptoms of ibs and cfs! I'm just reporting what I've read in several other places! I'm curious what Parkview thinks about this?Anyway, this is good information, thanks, Happy!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I have everyone of these symptoms Except : Anxiety problems. How do I get my Neurologist to diagnose me as having FM ?What do they have to do to make an accurate diagnosis for this illness ?


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Heykate, I have read as you have that the cfs and myofacial pain syndome is not always grouped with fms anymore. However, most topics I have read have either included ibs or gastronalintestinal problems (which to me means the same thing, d is d you know







.)Where is this new info you have been reading that does not include the gastro?I'm beginning to wonder. . .if they can't give a person a definite diagnosis, maybe they have to keep changing the definition of the disease so they feel as if they are accomplishing something..yah think???


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Happy have you had success with the magnesium and malic acid?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 1999)

Rose - Yess!! i started using Mag and Malic acid with B6 about 2 yrs ago. Most of the pain is gone. I had lots of problems sleeping with the spasms and throbbing waking me up every hour or so.(That's part of the reason we hae CFS symptoms.) I sleep pretty good now and have minor aches but I still have less CFS symptoms!I can do most of my work but I still get anxiety thinking about trying to hold down an 8-5 job.(I work at home)The big test is if the symptoms come back when you stop taking the supplements. I couldn't get to the store for a week once when I was out Mag. The pains came back with a vengence! - and went away in a couple of days after I started taking it again. Whew! It only takes a couple of days for the effects to be felt when you first start -and- at about $12 for a months supply and few if any side effects it is really worth the try. I hate to see anyone hurting when an easy "almost fix" is out there!! ---







That means you HeyKate - I'm dying to see if it will help - I'll keep pestering maybe you'll try it!







Rose - An idea for your husband. Saw your post about his night time leg cramps. A simple thing to try is 8 or more ounces of Quinine water every night (located nest to the soda water and club soda in the supermarket). It helped the really severe leg cramps that wake you up screaming! My husband had those and he didn't do anything different except the quinine and they stopped!! Tastes funny though, I tried it, but you get used to it. After awhile I found it refreshing.I don't know about combining the other syndromes with FM - but pain and fatigue, no matter what the label is, is what we have -isn't it. Kind of fun to sit back and watch the medical establishment try ID us.Glenda - Get the booklet and show it to the Doctor!! He'll have to listen then! Or have him surf the net!Happy


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Happy, Thanks for all the detailed info.I'm reading a book written by Dr. Christine Northrup WOMMAN'S BODDIES, WOMANS'S WISDOM.She was on Oprah about month ago. I'm reading a chapter on menstrual cramps and she is discussing magnesium as well. On a daily regimen and extra during that time of the month. So it does sound like magnesium may be the answer.Thanks for the info on quinine. He did that several years ago. It also comes in tablet form. Unfortunately, it did nothing. TAke Care,Rose


----------

